# TV sound, no picture



## adamz (May 13, 2018)

Weird issue. 

How is video getting to the TV?
Did you reboot anything while the hardware is connected - the receiver for instance?
Are these HD channels having the issue?


----------



## 99 wirenuts (Sep 8, 2018)

Tv and B/R go to Receiver with HDMI cords. Out from receiver to TV with 1 HDMI cord.
I might have stumbled onto something. I unplugged the cord from receiver to TV to try it out on my previous TV. All channels came in. When I plugged HDMI cord back into my new TV, my ESPNs were back on, audio and video. I’ve been going thru all my channels,and any channels where I don’t get video, i just unplug HDMI feed, plug it back in, and the channels start working. WEIRD


----------



## adamz (May 13, 2018)

Yes, getting weirder.

Perhaps try another HDMI cord or try a second HDMI input on the TV set. Seems like some 'handshaking' is going on behind the scenes to permit video.


----------



## Nickd83 (Feb 5, 2020)

Are those channels 1080p resolution, or 4k? And is your tv 4k? Could be trying to lower the resolution, or up converting it, is the issue. Probably a setting in the receiver or tv.


----------



## 99 wirenuts (Sep 8, 2018)

Nickd83 said:


> Are those channels 1080p resolution, or 4k? And is your tv 4k? Could be trying to lower the resolution, or up converting it, is the issue. Probably a setting in the receiver or tv.


That’s something I gotta look into. My TV is 2160 4k UHD and my DirecTV receiver is at least 10 years old. Also, I’m gonna try new HDMI Cables.


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

On our TV I just have each video source connected directly to the TV HDMI ports. For audio I just use the TV's Toslink output to the receiver's Toslink input. That way I never have to change the receiver inputs, just the TV inputs. Works just fine.


----------



## 99 wirenuts (Sep 8, 2018)

Frustrating. I’ve tried new HDMI cables. I’ve tried going directly from Satellite receiver to the TV. Still getting a black screen with sound on some channels. Gonna call LG again tomorrow


----------



## adamz (May 13, 2018)

wirenuts,

What's the Model number of the DirecTV receiver? If the manual is on the Internet, we can lookup it's Menus and hardware capacity (I hope).


And the model number of the TV too, if possible.


----------



## 99 wirenuts (Sep 8, 2018)

The satellite receiver is a DirecTV+ HDDVR. HR22-100
The TV is an LG OLED 65 B9 PUA


----------



## 99 wirenuts (Sep 8, 2018)

I took the TV back to Best Buy. My wife wants the same model, so they’re sending a new one next week.(picture is awesome!)
Besides the lack of picture on some channels, it also would switch over to the B/R player for no reason at all. I even turned the simplelink feature off and it did this!
Hopefully I just got a rare, bad unit. I hooked up my old 2 yr old Samsung 65’ back up, and all is fine. (Picture no where near as nice though)


----------



## adamz (May 13, 2018)

Good luck. Yes, those OLED have nice pictures.


----------

